# Summit at Massanutten, 7/31 - 8/7, 2 bedroom or 4 bedroom



## tedshare (Jun 16, 2015)

Lower Unit (Partial Kitchen): Friday July 31-Friday August 7, 2015 for $495
Upper Unit (Full Kitchen): Friday July 31-Friday August 7, 2015 for $595

$1000 if you rent both upper and lower units.

Each unit has 2-bedrooms (one King, and two double beds), 2 baths (one with a HUGE whirlpool tub). Sleeps 4 privately and 6 with the pull-out couch.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 2, 2015)

Still available.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 7, 2015)

*Both upper and lower units are still available.*

Lower Unit (Partial Kitchen): Friday July 31-Friday August 7, 2015 for $495
Upper Unit (Full Kitchen): Friday July 31-Friday August 7, 2015 for $595

$1000 if you rent both upper and lower units.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 7, 2015)

If you rent either of these or elsewhere in Massanutten, I will have discounted water park passes available.

Massanutten Waterpark August 1st and 3rd Discounted Admission
I am not making any money off these I am just passing along the group rate when reserved at least 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 13, 2015)

Still available.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 18, 2015)

*Lower unit has been rented.*

The upper unit is still available.


----------



## tedshare (Jul 21, 2015)

*No longer available.*

Both upper and lower units are gone.


----------

